
Nuclear will die. Solar will live - kevinblohm
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2015/01/nuclear-will-die-solar-will-live.html
======
rcurry
"A single nuclear plant can cost on the order of $10 billion U.S. That is a
big chunk of change to plunk down on one plant. Only very large companies,
like General Electric or Hitachi, can afford to make that kind of investment"

Sure, but I remember when only major corporations like GE and Hitachi had the
kind of cash, facilities, and people you needed to buy and maintain this new
thing called a computer...

